# Can anyone help identify this snake?



## ForsythGlock (Oct 19, 2016)

This came out of my sons bedroom and down the stairs this evening.  Does anyone know what type of snake this is?  Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2016)

Juvenile rat snake  (oak snake).


----------



## ForsythGlock (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Juvenile rat snake  (oak snake).



Thank you sir!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Oct 20, 2016)

*I gotta say*

rat snake or not - that thing came out of my kids room and my wife saw it come down the stairs - the moving van would be out front within the hour.  Oh - and she wouldn't care who said it was harmless - it'd be in 500 pieces and I'd have to repair multiple shotgun blasted holes in the floor before we could sell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 20, 2016)

Rick Alexander said:


> rat snake or not - that thing came out of my kids room and my wife saw it come down the stairs - the moving van would be out front within the hour.  Oh - and she wouldn't care who said it was harmless - it'd be in 500 pieces and I'd have to repair multiple shotgun blasted holes in the floor before we could sell.



Why? Serious question? Would you move if you saw a mouse, which is actually harmful, or a palmetto bug, or a bat flew in the door? I have found a couple juvie rat snakes in my house over the years, I just chunk 'em out the door. Never bothered me in the least. Much rather see one of those as a mouse or rat.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 20, 2016)

They are notorious for squeezing into tight spaces and getting inside homes. Two years ago I got up in the middle of the night to take a whiz and stepped on one on my way to our bathroom. That didn't feel right under my toes... it was squishy....turn on the bathroom light and there it was. 

Picked it up walked out the back door, put it in the flower bed and shook hands with Shorty while I was outside. Multi-tasking I guess. 

Headed on back to bed...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 25, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why? Serious question? Would you move if you saw a mouse, which is actually harmful, or a palmetto bug, or a bat flew in the door? I have found a couple juvie rat snakes in my house over the years, I just chunk 'em out the door. Never bothered me in the least. Much rather see one of those as a mouse or rat.



Because his wife doesn't like snakes in her house


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 27, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Because his wife doesn't like snakes in her house



Mine don't either, but I don't think I'd move because of a little snake.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked up one of these today on the tennis court (on the playing surface) in Alpharetta.  Looked just like the one in the first pic, and about 12" or 14" long.
It didn't even try to bite me, and I was sloppy in my handling of it and gave it a couple of chances.  

I let it loose in the grass behind the courts.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 28, 2016)

They are certainly harmless...and are an asset to any property.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why? Serious question? Would you move if you saw a mouse, which is actually harmful, or a palmetto bug, or a bat flew in the door? I have found a couple juvie rat snakes in my house over the years, I just chunk 'em out the door. Never bothered me in the least. Much rather see one of those as a mouse or rat.



Why? 

Because she's a woman.  Women are known to be unreasonable and do things that are extremely illogical.


----------

